# How Do I Join 2 Files Together?



## dsquire (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Gang

Years ago I used to be able to join 2 small files together to make 1 longer file in DOS. I can no longer remember how I did that or what the command was. I want to join several short *.mp3 files together to make one longer *.mp3 file. These files are from an audio book that I have and are between 8 and 12 minutes long and I would like to make them into files that would be about an hour long so that I don't have to reload every few minutes.

Like I said, I used to know how to do it but that was 15 years ago and I have long since forgotten how. I have Windows XP so can probably drop down to the DOS prompt or do it through windows if there is a way. Any help will be much appreciated. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 23, 2010)

Don, 

There are a number of ways to do that, none as simple as a DOS command I'm afraid. If you Google "Truncate MP3" you will see free software claiming that ability. Be careful what you download, of course. For me, I would load the MP3's into my movie making program (Adobe Premiere) and export the audio only. I also have Sonar which will do it easily, but that is pretty expensive. 

Someone else may have a simpler solution. 

-dennis


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Don

I tried a quick test with two mp3 files to see if combining them tougether would work; the following works:

Copy the all the files you want to join together to a subfolder - e.g. C:\temp

To join them together, go to a command prompt, change to the folder you saved the files to and type in:

"type file1.mp3 file2.mp3 file3.mp3 > newfile.mp3"

That will combine file1, file2 etc to newfile.mp3. Note that there will be no delays separating the original audio (unless they had delays in themselves)

If you want to get "fancy" about joining the files together, you'll have to use an audio editor such as Audacity to do it though

Hope this helps 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## dsquire (Aug 25, 2010)

*Troutsqueezer*

THis is what I found when searching for "Truncate MP3". First I found Trim MP3. Then I saw Join MP3 then I found the following

 MP3 & MPEG Joiner 1.6
http://mmj.fronoh.com/Content/MMJ/

I downloaded it and tried it out on a bunch of files and then checked to make sure that they were in the right order. It worked fine and was easy to use. Thanks for the tip on what to search for which finally led me to it. :bow:

*Arnoldb*

"type file1.mp3 file2.mp3 file3.mp3 > newfile.mp3"

This worked and I tested it although I used the program above as it has a windows interface and does not require the typing that the DOS command line does.

I haven't tried "Audacity" yet but I will download it and give it a try.

Thanks for your response and tip Arnold, it is much appreciated :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 25, 2010)

Now you have got yourself sorted Don, maybe this is a good time for those people who only ever read the main topic headings and not the posts that go with it.

I have been trying to imagine what sort of answers you would have got.

Welded, rivetted, silver soldered, bolted, forged.

Why do you want two files joined together?

Can't you buy them already joined, or why not just buy a longer one?

Because the hardened metal is to a rockwell hardness of - blurb blurb blurb..............

 *club* Rof}

John


----------



## dsquire (Aug 25, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Now you have got yourself sorted Don, maybe this is a good time for those people who only ever read the main topic headings and not the posts that go with it.
> 
> I have been trying to imagine what sort of answers you would have got.
> 
> ...



John

To tell the truth, I knew what I wanted and never even gave any thought that someone would interpret it as a metal file. I guess that I had a one track mind just as some would have had when associating a file on a metal working forum.

Good thing that I put it in the "Computer Geek Zone". Fortunately it all came out OK.

Cheers 

Don


----------

